# 16' Tributary project boat, $1000



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a good job considering you were on the river... will send you a PM. Only cause has to be over-inflation, but interested in the boat and not scared of the repair. Is it at the old Wild Rivers warehouse?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

I’ve seen this happen to a few other tribs.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

Quiggle said:


> I’ve seen this happen to a few other tribs.


Any speculation as to the cause...overheating, cutting on rocks or other obstacles, etc?


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

PM sent - interested in the boat. Need more info to make offer/conclude a deal.
For ex., if it's only 2 years old, has anyone contacted AIRE about warranty repair?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

I haven't seen it person but I have seen pictures of friends who were on trips where this has happened and the same style of repair was made. One was for sure a rock the other one I’m not sure of


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

B4otter said:


> PM sent - interested in the boat. Need more info to make offer/conclude a deal.
> For ex., if it's only 2 years old, has anyone contacted AIRE about warranty repair?


Not applicable to a boat that was originally owned by an outfitter for commercial use, which is why the outfitter probably didn't have aire fix it as it was past the 1 year commercial warranty:

*Tributary One Year Limited Commercial Use Warranty*
*What this Warranty Covers: *The 1 year limited warranty covers all Tributary branded Tomcat, SPUD, and Sawtooth Series kayaks against manufacturing defects in materials and workmanship. This warranty covers the tubes, D-ring patches, AIREcells, valves, and zippers to be functional and water worthy.


*What this Warranty Does Not Cover:* This warranty does NOT cover damage caused by normal boat use, cosmetic wear, excessive UV damage, abnormal abuse, neglect and/or inappropriate storage. 


*The Period of Coverage:* Your boat is covered from the original purchase date for a period of one year. When original proof of purchase is not available or if a warranty registration was never submitted, we will use the date of manufacturing to assess your boat.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Over pressure + impact= Blowout


Inside/outside patch, done. It would likely end up being the strongest part of the boat. If the stitching job is pretty well lined up and isn't a total mess I may not even remove it. I have no doubt B4otter can fix it up should he choose to do so. If somebody else buys it, its probably $400ish to have me do it. Still wouldn't be a terrible deal.


----------



## blueridge (Jun 13, 2017)

Did this sell? Do you know what year it is and if it had the farrari fabric or the new stuff?


----------

